# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Green Coffee 800 Leptin ( afslankkoffie )

## MDSB

Ik ben sinds kort begonnen met green coffee 800 leptin. 
Ik ben in 2 weken 3 kilo afgevallen. De koffie helpt mij bij het beheersen van mijn eetlust. Ik heb nu genoeg aan kleinere porties eten en heb niet continue honger tijdens het lijnen. 

Via een vriendin uit Suriname ben ik aan het product gekomen. 
Daar schijnt het al razend populair te zijn. Het is een "drug free" product. Er zijn al heel veel nepproducten in de markt dus je moet de koffie hebben met de original stickers. Ik heb de koffie besteld bij http://www.groene-koffie.nl 

Succes 

Info Green Coffee 800 leptin: 

Gewichtsverlies: 

Verlies in 2 weken tot 3 kg  
Verlies in 4 weken tot 5 kg  
Verlies in 6 weken tot 7 kg  
Verlies in 8 weken tot 10 kg 

Green Coffee 800 is een drug free product. 
Green coffee 800 is een snelwerkende, vet verbrandende drank die zorgt voor gewichtverlies. Naast gewichtsafname worden er steeds meer positieve eigenschappen ontdekt door het gebruik van groene koffie. De koffie heeft ook het effect dat het anti-verouderend werkt, je darmen zuivert en goed voor de huid is (personen met bijvoorbeeld acne zien een duidelijke verbetering ten aanzien van hun huidprobleem).  

 Medische studies met de groene koffiebonen over een testperiode van 8 weken, met slechts 1 kopje koffie per dag hebben het volgende resultaat opgeleverd: 
1. gewichtsafname tot gemiddeld 10% 
2. stijging van de verhouding spiermassa t.o.v. vet 8% 
3. vermindering van BMI ( Body Mass Index ) van ongeveer 8% 

Dit alles zonder enige verandering in het voedingspatroon van de proefpersonen!

MB

----------


## serife

hallo,

ik vroeg me af wat je ervaring nu is met green coffee 800.
ben vandaag begonnen, maar heb gelezen dat het niet echt goed is voor je.
ben er ook wel een beetje misselijk door.

----------


## Shantie

Gewoon ermee doorgaan. het gaat wel over. je bent de afvalstoffen aan het kwijtraken. Probeer gewoon veel te drinken. Dit product helpt echt.

----------


## amsterdammertjes

leptin al veel over gehoord ne gelezen. Vooral dat er zoveel bijwerkingen ermee zijn. En wat ik raar vind is dat het van thee bladeren is gemaakt en dan toch nog koffie heet 

Ik zelf gebruik andere afslankkoffie en ben met 2 maanden gerbuik nu 8 kilo kwijt zonder enkele bijwerking. Elke morgen drink ik een beker groene koffie en voel mijzelf er erg goed bij.

----------


## Onassa

> leptin al veel over gehoord ne gelezen. Vooral dat er zoveel bijwerkingen ermee zijn. En wat ik raar vind is dat het van thee bladeren is gemaakt en dan toch nog koffie heet 
> 
> Ik zelf gebruik andere afslankkoffie en ben met 2 maanden gerbuik nu 8 kilo kwijt zonder enkele bijwerking. Elke morgen drink ik een beker groene koffie en voel mijzelf er erg goed bij.


En welke heb jij dan?

----------


## amsterdammertjes

> En welke heb jij dan?


Ik drink afslankkoffie van afslankkoffie.com

----------


## Biancapanca

Hoi 
Ik ben ook bijna 4 weken bezig met de greencoffee800 met begeleiding van vele gebruikers via een hyves wat ik als erg prettig ervaar alles word onderling besproken en adviezen worden gegeven..
http://green-coffee.hyves.nl/
Dat heeft geresulteerd dat ik nu ruim 3,5 kilo kwijt ben,en voor mij heel belangrijk ook mijn energie weer terug heb gevonden dus dankjewel Green coffee..

----------


## Shantie

hoi Biancapanca,

kan ik mezelf ook aanmelden bij hyves? vind het leuk om adviezen en ervaringen met anderen te delen. Mijn product die ik uit suriname had meegenomen was op en kon hier in nederland nergens vinden, Ik was toen 2 maanden ermee gestopt en nu ik hier in nederland kan kopen ben ik weer ermee begonnen en moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik geen last meer heb van bijwerkingen. Alleen als ik niet genoeg drink krijg ik een droge mond dan weet ik dat ik moet drinken. Voor de rest gaat het goed. Waar heb jij jou green coffee gekocht? 

groetjes,
shantie

----------


## biancapanc

Hoi Shantie

ik heb het via die hyves gekocht..en ja tuurlijk kan je vrij aanmelden alleen maar leuk..ze hebben ook een website maar dit is een leuke club samen extra buiten die site moet j emaar kijken wat ik geweldig vond de hulp en resultaten te zien van de andere gebruikers


http://green-coffee.hyves.nl/ 

succes

----------


## appelofmyeye

Hallo allemaal, ik gebruik ook de greencoffee 800. Ik las vandaag op een forum dat er een stof in zit dat nier problemen kan veroorzaken. Wat weten jullie hierover.

----------


## Biancapanca

Hoi
Nou wat ik weet is dat de nepvariant klachten en problemen kan geven ,maar niet de originele green coffee,zou dat zo zijn werd het volgens mij verboden,wat ik op die hyves heb gelezen al van meerdere gebruikers is dat er wat ik zag 3 mee naar een arts waren geweest zelfs in het ziekenhuis na de inhoud te heben bekeken werd er geen probleem bevonden,ik denk loos alarm maar ja dat is mijn idee ik gebruik het ook al langer en meer uit mijn omgeving niemand heeft lichamelijk klachten od...maar als jij zelf wel twijfels hebt bel even jouw eigen huisarts op voor de zekerheid!!

----------


## amsterdammertjes

Naar de huisarts gaan kan nooit geen kwaad.
Ik zag dat er ook een hyves is voor de afslankkoffie http://afslankkoffiebnlx.hyves.nl/

----------


## Rosavinsoh

hallo allen,

ik gebruik ook green coffee en ik haal het voor minder dan 20,- .
ik ben met 18 zakjes al 11 KILO KWIJT..goed he!
Ik haal overigens bij www.greencoffee800.eu 

allemaal heel veel suces met afvallen

oh ik heet overigens rosa

----------


## Shantie

ik gebruik het product ook al enige tijd, maar het afvallen bij mij gaat wat langzamer. In het begin ben ik 5 kilo afgevallen en nu gaat het wat langzamer. Ik schommel met de kilo. ene keer kom ik aan en de ander keer als ik weeg ben ik weer 1 of anderhalve kilo afgevallen.

groetjes,
Shantie

----------


## Rosavinsoh

Beste shantie,

ik heb veel gehad aan haar advies....

zal je mijn ervaringen geven die ik van haar heb.
is een hele verhaal vandaar dat ik je het liefst doorverwijs...maar ga proberen.

zorg dat je in ieder geval rond 10.00 je koffie drinkt 30 min milde ontbijt ook 1200 milde lunch en avondeten licht.
ligt bijv ook aan aantal Kh per dag.
hele dag veel water 2-3 liter.
Het kan ook komen doordat je metabolisme traag is...
kan het moeilijk uitleggen...mischien kun je het op internet opzoeken of die geet mailen

succes en als je andere vragen heb hoor ik het wel...overogens ben niet vaak achter internet dus antwoord kan mischien langer op zich laten wachten...heb kids onder anderen handevol werk dus.

----------


## Shantie

hartelijk dank voor je reactie rosavinsoh. klopt, de eerste 4 pakken had ik uit suriname meegenomen. met die ben ik echt 5 kilo afgevallen in een andere halve maand. daarna was mijn voorraad op en heb 1 maand niet gebruikt. mijn gewicht bleef hetzelfde. Ik ging van 60 kilo naar 55 en ben zo gebleven. komt niks meer aan en ook niet uit. een vriendin van mij heeft toen 5 pakken gekocht via Ebay. De smaakte echt vies. ik wist meteen dat het fake was, maar volgens haar niet omdat zij wel afviel en ik niet. Ik heb toen via deze site een adres van een anita die via hyves verkoopt gekocht. ik heb het nu al bijna 2 weken gebruikt. de ene keer val ik dan 1 kilo af en een ander keer als ik mezelf weeg dan ben ik weer 55 kilo. ik wil nog 5 kilo kwijt. en dat gaat zo moeilijk nu.. ik drink volgens mij weinig water. bij de pakjes die ik in suriname gekocht had kreeg ik echt een droge mond en was toen verplicht te drinken. bij deze dus niet zo zeer. ik denk niet dat deze die ik zelf gekocht heb via hyves geen fake is. de logo original staat op de doos en het smaakt niet zo vies als de ene die mijn vriendin via ebay gekocht heeft. Nog een laatste vraagje. Drink je ook die Ice water. Het is wel duur vind ik voor 1 fles.

nogmaals bedankt voor je reactie en moeite mij uit te leggen.

----------


## Rosavinsoh

ik drink ook icewater...maar omdat ik 2 dozen heb gekocht kreeg ik korting voor 1 pakje.

is wel duur ja, kreeg eerst 1 pak gratis om uit te proberen...
het heet icewater,maar het water is alkalinewater.goed spul.
zoek op internet naar alkalinewater dan kom je erachter wat het doet met je lichaam...heb ik ook gedaan...
ja die anita van hyves ken ik maar volgens mij is ze duur....
Jij moet zelf weten. Ik bestel bij mevrouw geet wanneer ik wil en ik als ik betaal krijg ik het de dag daarop gelijk het pakketje thuis. dat is wat ik wil...
ja dan veel water drinken, ik denk dat alkalinewater bij mij het effect van afvallen vergroot en waarschijnelijk is mijn metabolisme gewoon snel...ik eet namelijk zoals voorheen...
gr,

----------


## Arendje1966

Hoi allemaal,

Ook ik ben aan de green coffee en koop deze ook via www.green-coffee800.nl en via de hyves van deze Anita. 
Overigens heb ik via bovenstaand totaal geen problemen met de betaling en levering.

In het begin veel minder trek in eten en zat erg snel vol, droge mond en een wat mindere stoelgang. Als je zelf nadenkt begrijp je natuurlijk ook wel dat je gezond moet eten, voldoende drinken en bewegen. Ik had moeite met slapen en ben na 2 weken om de dag een zakje gaan gebruiken en dat werkt prima. Ben nu 8 weken verder en ben 5 kilo kwijt. Ik heb geen behoefte aan snoep/suikers en eet normaal met het gezin mee en eet zo nu en dan een koekje/gebakje/frietje enz.

De stoelgang is opgelost door voldoende vezels te eten en gebroken lijnzaad door mijn yoghurt met cruslie te doen en natuurlijk te bewegen wat dat bevorderd de stoelgang. 

Gr.

Arendje

----------


## Shantie

ik heb voor het eerst bij Anita gekocht. ik moet er bij vermelden dat ik mijn bestelling na betaling de volgende dag al ik huis had. Dus ging vrij snel. ik zal zeker alkalinewater opzoeken. ik probeer veel water te drinken. Ik heb de laatste tijd ook heel veel behoefte aan zoetigheid. Ik denk dat ik daardoor niet afval. Ik ben gisteren zelf 1 kilo aangekomen. Das niet leuk om te zien natuurlijk. 

groetjes,
shantie

----------


## Edith1

Helaas, bij mij deed Green coffe (via Hyves) echt helemaal niks! En ik was nog wel bang om ermee te beginnen door al die verhalen! Ik heb nog gevraagd of het misschien (onbedoeld) nep spul was, maar dat zou niet zo zijn.....
Het smaakte naar oploskoffie en naar niks anders. Uiteindelijk was ik na een doos helemaal op te maken 2,5 kilo zwaarder. Je bent de hele dag zo gefocust op (niet) teveel eten en dat je vanzelf zult gaan afvallen. Maar bij mij deed het echt niks.

----------


## Shantie

Ja, het is echt balen....Ik durf niet meer op de weegschaal te gaan staan. Ik denk dat ik nog een pak koop bij Geet en als dit ook niks bij mij doet laat ik het uit suriname halen. Ik ben toen wel met die green coffee die ik in suriname gekocht had 5 kilo afgevallen in ander halve maand. ik heb hier in Nederland al bij 2 personen gekocht en geen resultaat . Ik probeer het gewoon nog 1 keer bij Geet en hoop dat het mij wel helpt. Jullie horen nog van mij. Ik eet ook normaal hoor. ik ben echt niet aan het dieeten. Ik drink mijn koffie rond 10 uur als ik vrij ben en als ik moet werken rond 8 uur. Ik ontbijt dan half uur soms 1 uur later en rond 2 uur eet ik mijn lunch. gewoon een boterham met kaas en gerookte kalkoen of kipfilet en 's avonds eet ik mijn rijst waar ik niet zonder kan met groente en kip of vis... het licht niet aan mijn eten denk ik. ik snoep zo af en toe, meestal na het eten lust ik iets zoet. eet ik dan misschien 4 tot 5 m&m's of een kleine snicker bar. als ik tot laat wakker blijf krijg ik rond een uur of 11 of later honger. dan drink ik een warme chocolademelk van Benco. Dus echt vet eet ik ook niet. misschien moet ik opletten bij het bereiden van het avond maaltijd dat ik minder olie gebruik. Ik probeer gewoon alles om nog 5 kilo's kwijt te rijken. Ik wil ook niet teveel afvallen. het is meer mijn buik en mijn achterwerk. Mensen die mij lang niet gezien hebben merken wel dat ik wat ben afgevallen natuurlijk. mijn buik zit soms gewoon in de weg bij bepaalde kleding en dat hindert soms.

bedankt voor jullie reactie. ben blij dat ik even het één en ander kwijt kan.

groetjes.
Shantie

----------


## Rosavinsoh

Hoi Shantie,

Mag ik je advies geven? ga ik toch doen.
Als je besteld, vraag als je het binnen heb ook naar advies.
Dat heb ik ook gedaan namelijk...ik kanje wel vertellen, maar is zo veel vandaar.
Daar heb ikveel aan gehad.
Wat ik heb gelezen jouw tekst en wat ik als advies heb gekregen..conclusie...is niet goed.
En minder olie gebruiken bij avond maaltijd hoeft niet hoor, althans ik doe dat niet.
ik ga proberen...wil het toch zeggen:
10.00 Green Coffee
10.30 ontbijt(volledig)niet diieet versie
12.00 lunch(ook volledig)
1800 of eeerder avondmaaltijd
tussendoor kun je fruit eten.
en heel veel 2 tot 3 liter water over de dag. (als je het kunt permiteren en wilt natuurlijk, liefst alkaline water) het heeft mij gekost 1,95 per pak van ongeveer 500 ml).
ik heb later doos gekocht (24 stuk) kreeeg ikhet goedkoper.
En anders drink je gewoon water als je het te duur vindt.

hele verhaal....heb een baby van 5mnd en die slaapt dus kan ik het..mar die wort denk ik wakker dus ik ga afsluiten.
in ieder geval succes...mischien morgen weer..groetjes

----------


## Biancapanca

Shantie even voor jou in de koffie vanuit Suriname zat een verboden stofje waardoor het sneller werkte ,dat mag eigenlijk niet verkocht worden ,dat is waarschijnlijk het verschil en Anita Geet en Marloes ed hebben allemaal dezelfde koffie...
Groetjes Bianca

----------


## Rosavinsoh

nou hier mijn eerste stap.
ik ben met 18 zakjes 11 kilo kwijt.
en jij bianca?
ik heb me laten vertellen dat mijn metabolisme snel is en waarschijnelijk alkaline water ook een hoop mee doet.

rosa

----------


## Shantie

Ik kreeg mijn pakje van Anita na enkele dagen. En omdat het afvallen bij mij wat moeilijker verloopt probeert Rosa mij gewoon te adviseren hoe zij het doet. Ik probeer het gewoon. Ik kan natuurlijk ook aan Anita vragen om advies en weet zeker dat ze dat ook aan mij gaat geven. alleen ben ik nog geen lid van haar hyves site. 

Dus dames....We wisselen gewoon onze ervaringen en zo nodig adviezen.

groetjes,
Shantie.

p.s Rosa bedankt voor je advies nogmaals. ik drink nu wat meer dan normaal. ik probeer ook gewoon normaal te eten zoals ik al gewend was. door het teveel drinken voel ik me ook zo opgeblazen. maar hou het vol totdat ik de laatste 5 kilo's nog afval. dan ben ik tevreden. Tot die tijd probeer ik gewoon overal.

----------


## Shantie

hoi Bianca,
Is dat zo? ik wist niet dat die vn suriname verboden is te verkopen. het heeft mij in ieder geval wel geholpen 5 kilo's kwijt te raken. en als het verboden is te verkopen waarom wordt het daar dan wel verkocht? zal het even navragen aan mijn vriendinnen in suriname. bedankt voor die tip in ieder geval.

----------


## DTP

Beste Shantie
advies krijgen is alleen maar mooi!

Ik kijk op http://green-coffee.hyves.nl/ 

Shantie weet je het maakt niet uit waar je de coffee koopt! als je de goede hebt en het werkt voor jou? dat is toch alleen maar fijn!
vanaf deze kant dan ook heel veel succes toegewenst met je afvallen
greencoffee is gewoon een goed product!

Hill

----------


## Shantie

hoi hill, 

bedankt voor je reactie. Ik ga van mijn eigen ervaring af en niemand kan voor mij bepalen bij wie ik mijn product koop. ik heb geen slechte ervaring met Anita. Ik heb ook nog 1 keer mijn product gekocht bij naomi Bakker en omdat ik 8 euro voor verzending per aangetekend post heb moeten betalen vond ik het duur. Bij anita kom ik eerlijk gezegd ook goedkoper uit. Ik hoef geen 8 euro te betalen voor verzending en dat scheelt zeker in de portemonee. Das ook één van de reden dat ik bij Anita mijn greencoffee gekocht hebt. het kost bij al de drie leveranciers 19 euro. het scheelt echt gewoon in de verzendkosten. En omdat ik via de site van Anita heb gekocht zal ik haar zeker ook om advies vragen wat ik eigenlijk verkeerd doe waardoor ik maar geen kilo kwijt raak. ik heb een jojo effect. 

groetjes...

----------


## DTP

Shantie, je hoeft geen lid te zijn van de hyves om er advies te vinden alles staat open en eerlijk en je bent zeker niet verplicht ergens te kopen, ben je mal, ik ga nu weer terug naar de hyves, ik heb nu teveel schermen open LOL

succes, ik weet zeker dat je het kan hoor, afvallen met de leptin 
alvast een goede nacht toegewenst!

Hill

----------


## Shantie

jij ook een goede nachtrust.......

----------


## Edith1

Nou, Ik val van Green Coffie niet af; ongeacht bij wie het gekocht is.
Vanaf nu gebruik ik gewoon weer mijn verstand; gezond eten en met mate en als er een wonderpoedertje wordt uitgevonden dat ons allemaal slank maakt, hoor ik 't wel in het Journaal

----------


## Agnes574

*Zoals jullie wss wel zien heb ik één en ander verwijderd/aangepast hier in dit topic.
Vanaf nu willen wij van MediCity hier enkel maar berichten zien die anderen kunnen helpen of eigen ervaringen zonder namen te noemen*.

*Kom ik hier nog eens een 'negatief' bericht tegen (maw; iemand aanvallen/beschuldigen/met de vinger wijzen/afkraken) wordt dit meteen verwijderd!!*

Laten we positief en vrolijk verder praten hier over Green Coffee 800 Leptin en onze ervaringen,tips en vragen delen :Wink: .

----------


## Onassa

Als ik jullie verhalen zo lees, en jullie eet patronen dan vraag ik me af waarom je die green coffee nodig hebt.
Jullie eten lichte maaltijden, snoepen niet of nauwelijk en gebruiken weinig vet.
Zo heb ik dat 2 jaar geleden gedaan met het Sonja Bakker dieet en viel toen ook 1 kilo per week af.
wat is dan de meerwaarde van green coffee???
Zit daar iets in wat extra gezond is voor je lijf?
En genoeg water drinken, dat gteldt ook voor elk dieet, is sowieso voor ieder mensn wel belangrijk.

Groetjes Diane

----------


## Shantie

hallo saskia,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Het is niet zo dat ik elke dag weinig drink. soms heb ik het zo druk op mijn werk dat ik gewoon vergeet te drinken. Ik hou het allemaal niet bij hoeveel water ik per dag drink, maar als ik thuis ben dan drink ik wel bewust water. Voel me dan wel heel opgeblazen en heel erg vol, maar plas het later weer uit. 

Als ik de greencoffee die ik van suriname meegenomen had vergelijk met die van hier welke ik bij diverse leveranciers gekocht heb vind ik dat die van suriname meer werking heeft gehad bij mij dan die van hier. doordat ik een droge mond van kreeg was ik verplicht wat te drinken en ben ik toen misschien zo die 5 kilo's kwijtgeraakt. 

Ik moet wel erbij vermelden dat je alles wel heel goed heb bijgehouden wie ik wat heb verteld. Ik heb de ene dame waar je over hebt die ik als tip mee gaf veel water te drinken omdat ik in het begin ook zulke verschijnselen heb gehad en door veel te drinken de hoofdpijn, misselijkheid en droge mond wegging heb ik het haar ook aanbevolen te doen en gewoon vol te houden. Dat heb ik toen ook gedaan en ben ik die 5 kilo's kwijtgeraakt. 

Hoe kan je van 1 kopje koffie uitdrogen. dat snap ik niet. het is misschien wel heel sterk, maar ik ken mensen die hele dag koffie drinken en niet van uitdrogen. Dus daar ben ik niet met je eens. Ik droog niet uit. Ik vind dat mijn huid er beter van wordt of ik nu wel 2 liter water drink of niet. Je zegt het zelf niet iedereen is hetzelfde. 

Of mijn eetpatroon niet goed is maakt helemaal niets uit denk ik. Met mijn eetpatroon ben ik toen ook 5 kilo afgevallen dus zal het daar niet aanliggen. Ik at gewoon normaal hoe ik dagelijks eet en ben toch afgevallen. Die ene kilo die ik kwijt was in 2 weken tijd is gewoon weer erbij gekomen. dus ben ik weer terug op mijn oude gewicht. 

Ik blijf de coffee iedere ochtend drinken en probeer 2 liters water te drinken en ik zie wel hoe het allemaal gaat. Als ik niet meer afval stop ik gewoon ermee.

Onassa zegt het al dat we lichte maaltijden eten, niet of nauwelijks snoepen en weinig vet gebruiken. Moet dan toch ook lukken?? Onassa, ik heb Sonja Bakker ook geprobeerd, maar kon het niet volhouden met de recepten van haar. Ik hou niet zo van de melkproducten en elke aardappel eten is niks voor mij. Ik hou van mijn surinaams eten en kan met die greencoffee gewoon blijven eten. Ik eet wat ik lekker vind en ben toch afgevallen. Thanks. no sonja bakker voor mij. Ik let nu gewoon op wat ik eet en een kopje coffee in de ochtend erbij doet geen kwaad denk ik. Hoe lang heb je die Sonja Bakker kunnen volhouden? 

Nogmaals bedankt voor jullie reactie dames en jullie horen van mij. Ik ben morgen vrij en ga weer op de weegschaal staan en hoop dat ik goede cijfers zie. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

groetjes,
Shantie

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Shanti.

Ik heb toen 9 weken Sonja Bakker gedaan en ben er ook 9 kilo door kwijt geraakt (2 jaar geleden).
Ik kon het redelijk goed volhouden al steggelde ik wel met de warme maaltijden omdat ik niet erg van aarappelds en groente houd(kon dus niet zoveel varieeren daarmee) en helaas houd ik ook niet zo van rijst en vlees (ja, een echte moeilijke eter ben ik, ben meer een brood mens).
Ik heb mijn streef gewicht lang kunnen houden nadat ik was gestopt, maar ja....op den duur sluipt toch het oude patroon er weer in en geleiderlijk aan kwam ik steeds weer wat aan.
Nu zou ik eigenlijk graag een kilo of 5 a 7 kwijt willen .
Het gaat bij mij voornamelijk in mijn romp zitten, borsten (E cup) , maag en buik)
Mijn benen zijn nooit echt dik geweest.
Ik merk wel dat het moeilijker word naar nate je wat ouder word (ben nu 46) en toch wandel ik veel (en dan echt tochten op de grillige Veluwe) en rijd paard.
Het hoeft voor mij ook niet vanwege het uiterlijk(hoewel dat mooi mee genomen is) maar meer omdat mijn buik en maag me vaak in de weg zitten.
Nu moet ik erbij zeggen dat ik erge last van obstipatie heb, dus zit vaak vol lucht en ontlasting wat niet weg wil.
Ik had voor ik dit topic las nog nooit van green coffe gehoord, enkel van groene thee  :Wink: 
Dus vandaar dat ik het volg want ben er altijd wel geinteresseerd in, maar ik lees dan ook dat er mensen zijn die last krijgen van bijwerkingen, en aangezien ik iemand ben die erg gevoelig is voor bijwerkingen (van medicijnen) denk ik dat het voor mij niet een geschikt middel is.
Maar ik volg het wel hoe het bij jullie gaat.

Groetjes,
Diane

----------


## Shantie

Hallo Diane,

Ik heb de laatste tijd ook heel veel last van obstipatie terwijl ik genoeg drink en beweeg. zit ook met vol lucht. Niet zo'n prettig gevoel. en omdat ik mijn ontlasting niet kwijt kan denk ik, blijf ik gewoon op mijn oude gewicht. Ik val niet meer af van de groene coffee. het wordt tijd dat ik advies ga vragen bij Anita bij wie ik de laatste keer mijn groene coffee gehaald hebt. misschien kan ze mij helpen met de laatste 5 kilo's die ik kwijt wil. Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik wil je wel bij vermelden dat de bijwerkingen niet zo erg zijn wat mensen allemaal schrijven. Het verschilt natuurlijk bij een ieder. Dus als je wil afvallen kan je het gewoon proberen. ik ken meer mensen die er wel van zijn afgevallen dan mensen die geen resultaat zien. Bij mij is het even opgehouden weet niet waar het aan ligt. in het begin ben ik wel 5 kilo's afgevallen en daar is het bijgebleven. Wat ik ook doet. Ik doe niks anders dan wat ik voor heen deed toen ik die 5 kilo's kwijt was. dus.

groetjes,
Shantie

----------


## jennefer85

Hallo Allen,

Shantie, waar van Suriname had je de Green Coffee gehaald? Ik hoor graag van je.

Alvast bedankt. 
Jennefer

----------


## Shantie

Mijn man heeft het voor mij meegenomen uit suriname. Hij heeft het van een vriendin gekregen. Ik zou het moeten vragen waar ze het in suriname heeft gekocht.

groetjes,
Shantie

----------


## MissIndependent

Ik gebruik nu een tijdje de groene koffie van Slim2000. Het remt echt mijn eetlust. Ik ben nu 2 weken geleden begonnen, ben nu 2 kilo kwijt. Voel me minder futloos, krijg meer energie.
Toch weer spannend zo`n nieuw product, na al wat geprobeerd te hebben. Maar goede service en snelle levering.

----------


## Sonrisade

Hallo forum, Ik vind het ontzettend fijn dat er ook hier groene koffie een topic te vinden is.

Ik ben op aanraden van mijn zus aan de groene koffie begonnen.
Ze kende een bedrijf dat je naast de koffie te verkopen een beetje meer geeft in begeleidng en advies en het kost je niets extra. 
Ben al 14 Kilo lichter in twee maanden. Ben op aanraden van kracht van Licht , het bedrijf, ook steeds een week gestopt om voor ik aan de volgende doos begon.Om mijn gewicht te stabiliseren. Op naar doos 3 in de komende week.

Het was voor mij heel erg belangrijk dat ik echt iets aan mijn eetpatroon deed, naast de koffie te gebruiken .Ik hou gewoon erg van lekker eten, dat valt niet te veranderen maar eet nu echt heel lekker, maar stukken minder!!!

Ik heb op advies van het bedrijf waar ik de koffie van koop, minstens 3 keer per week een half uur ergens heen gewandeld en terug.
Ik vind echt dat ik goed begeleid word en ze oprecht en anders zijn .


Ze hebben heerlijke recepten en sturen je op verzoek ook een dieetplan voor 3 weken.
Hiervoor heb ik Sonja geprobeerd ,maar ik vond het eten zo saai en smakeloos, wat ook niet echt bevordelijk werkt in het volhouden en deze recepten zijn lekker en makkelijk te maken.

Toen ik een paar weken bezig was en mijn tweede doos bij ze bestelde kreeg ik de vraag of ze me nog beter konden ondersteunen met een dieet plan, vond ik eigenlijk een erg goed idee.

Het plan werkt, de koffie werkt, ze hebben nogmaals(ik hou van lekker eten hahahah) lekere recepten en ik blijf afvallen.
Heb ook hun andere thee geprobeerd , fijne thee en kan niet anders dan dit bedrijf een grote 10 geven. Mooie site en leuk bedrijf!!!

Ze hebben trouwens ook gewone winkels waar je de koffie kunt kopen.
Ik gebruik de leptin green coffee 800.

Wie weet heb je er ook iets aan!

Groetjes,

www.krachtvanlicht.nl

----------


## Priscilla1

Hoi,

Ik heb een vraagje. Ik heb twee keer een doos green coffee 800 van leptin gekocht en volgens mij hielp dit wel, vooral omdat mijn eetlust ervan afneemt. Maar van mij mag het wel wat sneller gaan. Op een site heb ik ook Leptin green coffee 1000 gevonden ( www.mygreencoffee.nl ). Hoe lang kun je zoiets gebruiken?

----------


## beautyvol

Beste Green Coffee gebruikers,

Na een paar dagen het zelf gebruikt te hebben (met succes; 2 kilo kwijt) ben ik her en daar info aan het zoeken over dit product. Na een mail gestuurd te hebben naar de Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg, kreeg ik het volgende schokkende antwoord. Onderstaand ter waarschuwing de e-mailwisseling en links ter info. Ook ik wil graag afslanken (van 112 naar 90) maar absoluut niet ten koste van mijn gezondheid!!

-----------------*mijn vraag*---------------------
Goedemiddag,

Ik heb onlangs enthousiast een kruidendrank (Green Coffee 800, van de American Leptin Pharmaceutical co.), dat aangeprezen wordt als een afslankkoffie aangeschaft. 

Bij aflevering kreeg ik een briefje dat de drank niet geschikt is voor mensen met een hoge bloeddruk en hartproblemen. Toen ik dat las was ik argwanend geworden, ook omdat op de verpakking stond pharmaceutical company uit VS. 

Ik heb mijn vraag of dit een veilig produkt voor Nederland is opgestuurd naar de Voedsel en Waren Autoriteit.

Die verwezen mij door naar u omdat het zich hier om een aangewezen geneesmiddel gaat, en het toezicht hiervan bij de inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg ligt. 

Vandaar dat ik bij u aanklop met deze vraag. Dit produkt is erg populair aan het worden, maar wil wel graag weten of het echt een veilig, natuurlijk product is. 

Kijk uit naar uw reactie.
-----------------*het antwoord*---------------------
Hartelijk bedankt voor uw e-mail.

Er zijn inmiddels enkele monsters Green coffee onderzocht en hieruit blijkt dat Green coffee de stof sibutramine bevat. Deze stof staat niet vermeld op de verpakking van green Coffee. Sibutramine is een geneesmiddel voor de behandeling van overgewicht. Ondertussen is in de VS en Europa de handelsvergunning voor sibutramine bevattende middelen (Reductil) ingetrokken, omdat de voordelen van het gebruik van sibutramine bevattende middelen niet langer opwegen tegen de hoge risico’s (zie link). Bij gebruik van sibutramine bevattende middelen is er een verhoogd risico op ernstige cardiovasculaire aandoeningen, zoals een beroerte of een hartaanval.

Ter afsluiting wil ik u vragen of u mij a.u.b. wilt laten weten waar u de Green Coffee 800 heeft gekocht. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

.................................................. ......................
Bureau Opsporing
Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg
Parnassusplein 5 | 2511 VX | Den Haag | Kamer D1405
Postbus 16119 | 2500 BC | Den Haag
.................................................. ......................
T 070-3407455
F 070-3405394
------------------------*linkjes*----------------------------
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibutramine

http://www.cbg-meb.nl/CBG/nl/humane-...st/default.htm

http://www.abbottnederland.nl/nieuws/artikel/item/abbott-schort-verkoop-van-obesitasgeneesmiddel/?tx_ttnews[backPid]=24&cHash=e8503c8b97a6a06fbb2affb62cfd8853

Wanneer je het rechstreekse e-mailadres van de informatieanalist van de Inspectiedienst wilt hebben, stuur me dan even een berichtje.


.................................................. .................................................. ...
*KENNIS IS MACHT*

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sonrisade

Ik heb ook green coffee 800 ,maar wat ik vreemd vind jij bent 8 weken bezig en dan elke keer een week gestopt en nu ga je pas naar doos 3 ..dus met 36 zakjes 14 kilo kwijt,vind ik vrij veel eerlijk gezecht dat is bijna 4 ons per zakje, ik vind het wel heel knap maar of het goed is...ik vraag me af heb jij niet de koffie met verboden stofje dat jij zo snel afvalt...ik bestelde voorheen bij biocare te tilburg en sinds 2 weken 
bij www.green-coffee800.nl omdat die directe begeleiding via hyves had vond ik zelf prettig maar bij beide gaat het super goed maar niet zo snel..dus voorzichtig

----------


## sietske763

ha happylady,
zit je nu aan de green cofee en aan de citroencapsules.......nou dan ben je over 1 week superslank!!!
heb zelf ook nog vanalles bekeken maar in den haag zit een (lijkt mij)heel veilige winkel die echt zo eerlijk is....die verkoopt ook de green coffee,
staan op marktplaats met een advertentie.

----------


## Sonrisade

@Happylady, ik heb naast het drinken van de koffie, ook het sporten opgepakt en mijn eten aangepast.
Ik dieet op een manier waarmee ik veel groenten eet en fruit, weinig zuivel en minder honger heb. Ik merk ook dat ik sneller vol zit.
Ik heb dit dieet gekregen via het bedrijf waar ik mijn green coffee koop.
Voel me vit en erg lekker.
Mijn koffie komt niet uit Suriname maar gewoon bij een Nederlands bedrijf hoor.Ze hebben het certificaat van echtheid van de producent en ik geloof dat ze vanuit de begeleiding en de positieve instelling die ze aan de dag leggen in mijn begeleiding echt dat ze goed en betrouwbaar zijn.

Groetjes 

Mijn wil om af te vallen en helemaal gezond te zijn is echt mijn drijfveer...

----------


## happylady

Hoi sietske

ja we hadden met zijn 4 e n bij...nou ja waar het relletje over begon besteld 1 heeft gekregen 3 niet..daarna had ik via een vriendin mee besteld maar ik dacht dat word niks,toen belde ze me op wanneer ik het bij haar haalde haha van alle gemakken voorzien nu,maar gebruik het niet samen hoor ik wacht maar ik vond dit wel een hoge score,maar ja als ze alles aanpast is dat misschien mede een reden..er was vanmorgen wel weer af dus niet veel maar toch tot nu toe even de citroen kan daarna misschien wisselen ,...ik moet het wel een beetje gezond houden

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sonrisade

Oh oke ik schrok al zou wel heel mooi zijn natuurlijk maar erg veel maar dan heb ik dat verkeerd begrepen als je alles aanpast en gaat sporten zal het misschien heel snel gaan,helaas heb en gun ik mezelf geen tijd om te sporten zou eigenlijk wel beter zijn natuurlijk hoeveel moet jij nog afvallen dan nu?

----------


## sietske763

ha happy lady,
ik zal je eens wat vertellen.........ik heb vandaag ook green coffee binnengekregen......
eigenlijk weet ik niet eens wat ik moet.....want wil nog niet weer afvallen(over paar maanden weer)
heb het dus vanmiddag gedronken, helemaal de verkeerde tijd natuurlijk.
dus ik ga miss net als jij om en om doen ofzo.
dit is dus typisch een actie van mij

----------


## Sonrisade

@happylady
Hey absoluut geen probleem hoor.
Ik moet nu nog ongeveer zo'n 17 kilo afvallen om weer op een normaal gewicht te zitten en krijg daar hele fijne ondersteuning bij zoals ik je al vertelde,ben ik echt blij mee, want het helpt zo ontzettend goed.

Door te sporten en fijn te eten, gaat het ook echt beter dan verwacht.Doordat je zo snel resultaat ziet raakt je echt gemotiveerd om vol te houden, dat gevoel van weer trots te kunnen zijn op jezelf is ook een hele prettige boost hoor. 
Als je tijd hebt zou ik zoals ze me aangeraden hadden, eerst iedere dag 15 minuten ergens heen wandelen en terug en zo opbouwen.
Misschien dat dat ook voor jou kan werken?

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sietske

haha jij bent net zo zot als ik dus van alles tegelijk willen weten dat het niet kan toch bestellen ,ik wacht dan nog maar even ik kijk hoe jij je voelt.. :Wink:

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sonrisade

Ja het is wel zo dat als je ook eenmaal in de gezonde spiraal zit en het gaat goed dat je jezelf zo lekker gaat voelen dat het je geen moeite meer kost ook,dus idd daar ga ik ook maar mee beginnen ,maar ik vind het al ontzettend knap wat je al bereikt hebt :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ik heb de 1e dag gelijk de koffie gedronken s,middags, helemaal op de verkeerde tijd natuurlijk, ik kreeg wel dorst zoals ze zeggen maar had geen tijd meer om 2 liter vocht te drinken natuurlijk.
s, nachts barstende koppijn, door te weinig drinken natuurlijk, heb ondertussen ook nog wat citroencaps. gegeten, was benieuwt, maar gaat dus wel samen.
resultaat vanmorgen 0,o
en net was ik bijna 1 kilo zwaarder dan anders om deze tijd.
maar is natuurlijk geen graadmeter. dat kan alleen op je nuchter maag.
ik moet wel zeggen dat ik echt totaal geen eetlust heb en als ik eet zit ik zo propvol!
ik had ze eerst moeten betalen....zo werken ze daar.....maar nu w8 i eerst of ik wel afval!!
jij ook veel succes, we horen het wel van elkaar!!!

----------


## sietske763

ps
ben wel superfit, heb me in tijden niet zo energiek gevoeld....., dat beloven ze ook en ik ervaar het vandaag wel.
mo nieuw bericht over de koffie.

----------


## patricia234

hallo allemaal ik heb dus ook green koffie 800 besteld bij mygreenkoffie.nl
24 uur levering nu 3 dagen later nog geen koffie het bedrijf opgebeld er werd zeer vriendelijk te woord gestaan er i iets fout gemaakt,gaat dus als nog vandaag de deur uit 1000x exuses en ik kreeg een pak gratis dat i nog eens service.Teminte als ik het ontvangen gaat n gr patricia

----------


## sietske763

dag 3, 0,o afgvallen......stomme koffie,
hoop iig dat ik me zo fit voel als gister......
tis nog erg vroeg nu.....dus zou dat een hele nare moeie dag moeten worden, maar volgens de koffie moet het goed gaan

----------


## Sonrisade

@Happylady, het klopt dat de positive spiraal echt werkt en je erin door kunt pakken hiermee.
@ Sietske, ik heb inderdad van een aantal mensen begrepen dat ze niet afvielen. Ze hebben toen besteld bij de site waar ik het van koop en toen werkte het wel.Misschien heb je niet het juiste product gekocht?
Ze zijn nu ook bezig met een hyve en facebook pagina en hebben ook een paar zaken waar het verkocht wordt.

Ik viel namelijk in de eerste week al zeker 2 kilo af, zonder bewegen en ben daarna begonnen met bewegen .Mijn eetlust was echt veel minder en is het nog steeds.
Gisteren een dag waarbij ik met vrienden at en die waren weer verbaasd hoe snel ik vol zat(ze kennen mijn eetlust hahahah, at echt veel en veel meer vroeger!) Maar die behoort tot het verleden, daarom val je ook zo lekker af.

Succes en groetjes,

----------


## sietske763

@sonrisada,
waar heb jij het besteld dan, de mijne komt uit den haag, volgens mij echt betrouwbaar hoor!!!
miss eet ik wel te weinig.....dan val je ook niet af omdat je lichaam dan in een ""oorlog situatie"" gaat zitten.
sporten is echt geen optie voor mij, ga 2 x per week 20 min. naar fysio!

----------


## Sonrisade

@Sietske, Ik heb de mijne van www.krachtvanlicht.nl en ze hebben een winkel in den haag die het ook verkoopt, je kunt het op de site vinden , weet niet precies hoe de winkel heet.
Ze hebben mij goed geholpen en ik heb echt een heel goed dieetplan van ze ontvangen ze doen het alleen voor klanten,maar ik ga er goed op en het eten is ook echt lekker en gezond.het koste me niet veel moeite mijn eten aan te passen , vond het juist een aanvulling.

Bij mij waren de resultaten echt al met een paar dagen zichtbaar.

Groetjes,


Groetjes,

----------


## sietske763

@sonrisada,
thanks,
ik heb er nog eens over nagedacht.......maar ik eet gewoon te weinig, kan me dat van eerder nog herinneren.
als je te weinig eet(tenminste ik dan)dan hou je de verbranding niet op gang....
en omdat je geen hongergevoel hebt eet je te weinig.
dus ik ga nu echt 3 x per dag wat eten en 2 x een licht tussendoortje.....
nog ff 1 vraag;ik zag dat je zie dat je veel groente/fruit at, maar mij is altijd verteld(dieetiste)dat je niet meer dan 2 stuks fruit mag omdat erzoveel suiker in zit....
wat eet jij dan op een dag.........
alvast bedankt

----------


## patricia234

hoi allemaal ik had geschreven dat ik mijn green coffie had besteld by mygreencoffie.nl
toppie omdat er iets was fout gegaan heb ik een extra pak gratis er bij gekregen super servive en je betaald ook geen verzend kosten
gr patricia

----------


## Sonrisade

@HappyLady Ik heb een dieet plan gekregen van het bedrijf en veel tips ik let daardoor echt op dat mijn eten zoveel mogelijk biologisch is en eet eigenlijk vaker en daardoor nog minder per keer, Een voorbeeld van wat ik op een dag eet is ontbijt :een kom volkoren spelt flakes(uit de bio winkel, is bij ons goedkoper dan de normale flakes) in amandelmelk met een handje verse blauwe bessen en wat verse frambozen.

Lunch : een salade(ceviche) met garnalen en verse groenten

Op maximaal 3 uur na de lunch een portie gestoomde brocolli of gemarineerde asperges

Diner: volkoren pasta met 3 soorten knoflook padestoelen en verse peterselie

of als tussen door een salade van verse water meloen ,cantaloupe ,aarbeien en munt . 

Zoals ik al zei, het eten is echt heerlijk  :Smile: 

Er is me op het hart gedrukt om zo regelmatig mogelijk te eten en ik zie en proef het verschil...hahahah, 
De porties zijn een stuk kleiner, maar doordat ik zo regelmatig moet eten, krijg ik veel minder binnen dan daarvoor.

Ik weet niet hoe het met fruit zit, maar denk niet dat ik teveel fruit binnen krijg op dit moment. Zou het kunnen kloppen dat het ook uitmaakt wat voor fruit je eet? kan me niet voorstellen dat je bij bessen en zo te veel suiker binnen krijgt als je het voedsel dat je normaal eet bijna geen toegevoegde suikers bevat?!

Ik begreep van de mensen van Kracht dat het letten op toegevoegde suikers in producten ook heel wat uit kan maken.

Groetjes,

----------


## sietske763

nou, als ik jouw menu bekijk eet jij veel meer dan ik.......ik heb 2 maaltijdshakes op een dag en een plak koek (en goede vitamines en mineralen)en dan zit ik echt propvol.
maar ik ga nu gewoon, wat ik mn vorige post zei, meer eten.......was na 2 dagen 400kcal nog nix afgevallen en ik weet nog van afvalclubjes....noem maar op...dat je GOED moet ontbijten en het diner mag niet te veel zijn, dat moet verbrand zijn als je naar bed gaat.
en de lichte tussendoortjes ga ik ook weer doen!
heb sinds die coffee zonder pijnstilling, constant barstende koppijn, ook als ik heeeeeeel veel drink,
had/heb jij dat ook??
alvast bedankt

----------


## patricia234

> nou, als ik jouw menu bekijk eet jij veel meer dan ik.......ik heb 2 maaltijdshakes op een dag en een plak koek (en goede vitamines en mineralen)en dan zit ik echt propvol.
> maar ik ga nu gewoon, wat ik mn vorige post zei, meer eten.......was na 2 dagen 400kcal nog nix afgevallen en ik weet nog van afvalclubjes....noem maar op...dat je GOED moet ontbijten en het diner mag niet te veel zijn, dat moet verbrand zijn als je naar bed gaat.
> en de lichte tussendoortjes ga ik ook weer doen!
> heb sinds die coffee zonder pijnstilling, constant barstende koppijn, ook als ik heeeeeeel veel drink,
> had/heb jij dat ook??
> alvast bedankt


hoi als ik lees wat jij eet danval je af zonder die koffie ook!

----------


## sietske763

dus niet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ik val totaal niet af!!!

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sietske

ik denk als jij wat meer kkleine tussendoortjes neemt dat het beter gaat ,had ik ook als je te weinig eet reageert je lichaamminder blijkt..

Sonrisade
Ziet er wel goed uit idd en als het helpt is het helemaal geweldig want lichamelijk ga je jezelf dan ook veel beter voelen..het is ook waar dat je van veel junkfood je eigen loom gaat voelen,die hoofdpijn hoorde ik ook van een vriendin heeft een goeie week geduurd,ik durf het nog niet samen met die cotroen caps drink je wel genoeg

----------


## Sonrisade

@ Happy Lady,

Ik begrijp er echt niets van, werkelijk geen hoofdpijn of gekke klachten.
Ik heb een heel goed dieet gekregen, prettige ondersteuning en weet zeker dat ik een goed product gebruik. Ik ben eerder wakker en helemaal fit, heb ik in jaren niet gehad.

Ik straal ...hahahah

Ik drink thee en water bij het dieet en eet amper zuivel, weing suiker of rood vlees.
Nee, ik geloofde eerst ook niet dat het plan kon helpen met zoveel maaltijden, maar het is echt top.

Om heel eerlijk te zijn vind ik wat je eet ook erg mager en lijkt het alsof je lichaam in de reserve stand staat.
Lekker eten en toch afvallen terwijl je je goed voelt is toch veel beter.
Ik wil je echt aanraden om contact met de site op te nemen.Ze zijn heel professioneel, heel erg behulpzaam en helpen je echt een stap verder zonder extra kosten . Het lijkt me de moeite van het proberen op z'n minst waard als je slecht slaapt en hoofdpijn hebt zou ik bijna denken dat het niet zo gaat als dat het zou moeten gaan.

De relax modus waar ik in zit met veel meer energie is een fijne plek die ik je ook zou gunnen, maar daar moet je zelf natuurlijk even naar kijken.Zo weinig eten lijkt me een kwelling , maar dat komt van iemand die lekker eten een must vind he..  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sonrisade

Sorry vorige reactie was voor Sietske..
@ Happy lady: is helemaal waar, maar het gekke is, ik mis de junkfood ook echt niet.

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sonrisade

Nee idd het is een gewenning eenmaal veel junkfood eten zet aan tot lui zijn niet lekker in je vel en steeds meer naar slechte voeding verlangen tm dat heb ik als ik eenmaal echt de kracht heb om te lijnen ,moet ik ook niet 1 x sneuvelen of 1 klein hapje gewoon niets slechts nemen anders val ik snel terug..maar ik voel me dan ook vaak veel beter,maar ineens slaat het dan weer om en en val ik terug na een aantal weken en dat wil ik nu voorkomen!
Ik denk dat die hoofdpijn ook met drinken te maken heeft en genoeg eten,mijn vriendin dronk erg weinig en eet 3 x daags het zou ook daaraan kunnen liggen denk ik..
Nou succes nog leuk om het te volgen :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

eet nu wat meer op een dag, wel proppen want ik heb totaal geen trek/eetlust,
drink nu 3 shakes op een dag en een warme maaltijd zonder aardappels....
heb 24 uur flinke buikgriep gehad met alles wat daarbij hoort en nu ben ik 2 kilo lichter....maar denk dat het komt door de diaree.
hoofdpijn klachten zijn een stuk minder.
ik twijfel aan de coffee, ok het haalt je eetlust weg dus eet je minder en val je af
maar dat het de verbranding verhoogt.......nee,
ik val beter af met citroencapsules
maar dat ervaar ik ook;, je voelt je fitter!!!

----------


## happylady

Hoi sietske

let je wel op want met die shakes heb ik natuurlijk ook gedaan haha als je stopt en normaal gaat eten ,kom je heel snel weer aan en het lichaam gaat sparen,ik denk dat je het beste af bent met 3 maaltijden en kleine tussendoortjes ca 6 porties per dag al is het een appel ,een bakje opkikker enz,je moet het zelf weten hoor maar je pleegt roofbouw op je lichaam nu een beetje crash dieet en daar is niet veel positiefs over te vinden 
ps ik bedoel het niet fout he ik wil advies geven maar ik weet hoe moeilijk het is!

----------


## Oki07

Toch is een vriendin van mij 15 kilo afgevallen met cambridge dieet (reep, shake, soep) in 10 weken. Daarna heeft ze wel nog vier weken opgebouwd door steeds een beetje extra te eten. Twee maanden verder is ze nog niet aangekomen. Persoonlijk lijkt het mij ongezond, want zij at maar 500 cal. per dag.

----------


## patricia234

zo damens ik ben nu 5 dagen bezig met dekoffie en 2 kg kwijt werkt als een tierelier gr patricia

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben begonnen met de citroen capsules en nu een week bezig, 3 per dag, maar het doet bij mij niets.
Gebruiken jullie de green coffee 800 of 1000, want het is nogal een verschil in prijs (19,95 of 29,95)?
Hebben jullie last van hoofdpijn en slapeloosheid?

----------


## sietske763

hallo mensen,
@happy lady
ik wil helemaal geen crash dieet....
kan door de sterk verminderde eetlust niet veel eten,
daarom dus shakes met volle melk en een schepje poeder extra zodat ik meer en gezonder ""eten"" binnenkrijg.
was vanmorgen 4 ons afgevallen, geen hoofdpijn meer,
dus met buikgriep erbij ben ik deze week ruim 2 kilo lichter.

----------


## patricia234

> Ik ben begonnen met de citroen capsules en nu een week bezig, 3 per dag, maar het doet bij mij niets.
> Gebruiken jullie de green coffee 800 of 1000, want het is nogal een verschil in prijs (19,95 of 29,95)?
> Hebben jullie last van hoofdpijn en slapeloosheid?


hoi ik gebruikt de 800 besteld bij www.mygreencoffee.nl
en het word gratis verzonden heb ook 1000 staan maar heb die nog niet geprobeerd de 1000 reinigt ook je lichaam
gr patricia :Smile:

----------


## patricia234

ps geen hoofdpijn niks ik heb wel meer energie maar slaap wel goed vroeger met stekkers ging ik stuiteren met de koffie helemaal niks ben nu 4 dagen bezig en ben 2 kg kwijt

----------


## Oki07

@ Patricia. Ga ik ook die 800 bestellen. Ik had idd ook op die site gekeken. Is het eigenlijk vies?

----------


## patricia234

> @ Patricia. Ga ik ook die 800 bestellen. Ik had idd ook op die site gekeken. Is het eigenlijk vies?


haaaai de coffee is eerlijk gezegt heerlijk beetje capacino smaak.
veel succes gr patricia

----------


## sietske763

jaaaaaaaaaaa klopt, het smaakt naar zeer onsterke cappacino,
als 1000 ook je lichaam reinigt ga ik ook als dit op is naar de 1000........

----------


## sietske763

ik denk dat het aantal kilo,s dat je afvalt ook te maken heeft met hoeveel kilo je al kwijt bent; iedereen valt met/zonder coffee vaak de eerste week wel 2-3 kilo af, meestal vocht,
ik was al 15 kilo kwijt en nu dus de coffee erbij,
ze zeggen niet voor niets dat de laatste kilo,s het moeilijkste zijn.
maar de verhoogde energie vind ik echt fantastisch!

----------


## happylady

@Okio
Ik denk dat juist het probleem is dat na lang streng lijnen met reepjes en shakes de meeste mensen ineens doorslaan naar enorme vreetbuien,waarschijnlijk kan jouw vriendin zich enorm goed beheersen maar de meeste lukt dat niet en dan zit je vaak van de 500 calorieen ineens op 1000 of meer en dat is het gevaar weinig mensen houden dat vol...
mara voor haar is het dan wel een geslaagd iets geweest gelukkig :Wink:

----------


## happylady

@Sietske
Oke je hebt de eetlust niet dat is wat anders..
Maar als ik jou was zou ik even de 800 aanhouden vooral omdat je al weinig eetlust hebt..rustig aan geef je lichaam goed de tijd en die reinigd ook ..dit staat op vele sites


WAT DOET GREEN COFFEE 800 VOOR U: 
Leptin Green Coffee 800 helpt u met: 
- Verliezen van overgewicht 
- Lichaamsvet omzetten naar energie voor uw spieropbouw waardoor u lichaam er strakker zal uitzien 
- Vermoeidheid wegnemen en hier energie voor terugkrijgen 
- Uw cholesterol verlagen tot een evenwichtig gezond niveau 
- Antioxidanten activiteit vergroten 
- Uw lichaam ontdoen van giftige en schadelijke stoffen wat u terugziet in een gezonde huid 
- Versterken van uw immuunsysteem zodat u minder vatbaar bent voor infecties en ziekten 
- Een betere werking van de lever omdat deze gereinigd wordt 
- Dichtslibben van uw aderen tegen te gaan 
- Verbetert je spijsvertering waardoor de kans van opslaan in vetreserves weggenomen wordt 


klinkt goed toch en het scheelt veel geld :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Priscilla1

> jaaaaaaaaaaa klopt, het smaakt naar zeer onsterke cappacino,
> als 1000 ook je lichaam reinigt ga ik ook als dit op is naar de 1000........


Kun jij laten weten hoe de green coffee 1000 is, ben benieuwd of het beter werkt, want het is wel een stuk duurder

----------


## vonkjevuurtje

Ik gebruik de green coffee 800 Leptin en heb niks aan mijn gewicht gemerkt. Het is hetzelfde gebleven. Ik gebruik het nu al 2 maanden. Wel heb ik gemerkt dat mijn buik iets platter is en mijn taille een halve maat minder. Naast het gebruik van de koffie ga ik twee keer in de week aerobiccen en werk ik ook nog in onze grote tuin met de brushcutter, harken. Kortom verschillende activiteiten in de tuin. Enig idee waarom ik niet in gewicht afneem? de koffie drink ik elke morgen voor het ontbijt.

----------


## sietske763

ik stop ook met de green coffee, helpt niets voor afvallen, weer 60 euro voor niets!!

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik gebruik de green coffee 800 Leptin en heb niks aan mijn gewicht gemerkt. Het is hetzelfde gebleven. Ik gebruik het nu al 2 maanden. Wel heb ik gemerkt dat mijn buik iets platter is en mijn taille een halve maat minder. Naast het gebruik van de koffie ga ik twee keer in de week aerobiccen en werk ik ook nog in onze grote tuin met de brushcutter, harken. Kortom verschillende activiteiten in de tuin. Enig idee waarom ik niet in gewicht afneem? de koffie drink ik elke morgen voor het ontbijt.


Het werken in de tuin en de aerobic zorgen ervoor dat je buik platter is en je taille een halve maat minder  :Wink: .
Een reden waarom je niet in gewicht afneemt?
Je bouwt dmv de aerobic en 'tuinwerken' spieren op en spieren wegen meer als vet  :Wink: .

Volgens mij ben jij dus héél goed bezig  :Smile: !!

*Lieve leden,
Als die 'green coffee' écht zou zorgen voor gewichtsafname zou dit produkt toch al lang wereldberoemd zijn en bekend bij medici en onderzoekers???
Het zit allemaal tussen de oren beste leden;
Een gezondere voeding en meer beweging zorgen voor gewichtsafname en een mooier lichaam .... Dit is het enigste medisch ondersteund bewijs!!*

----------


## vonkjevuurtje

Bedankt voor jullie reactie. Ik krijg zojuist van mijn collega de volgende link gemailed. 
http://www.gfcnieuws.com/?p=16240

Green Coffee 800 verhoogt kans op hartaanval, nierklachten en beroerte
Monday 2 August 
De Nederlandse inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg (IGZ) heeft een onderzoek gelast naar het zogeheten afslankproduct Green Coffee 800 van Leptin. De inspectie heeft bij verschillende leveranciers beslag laten leggen op het product. Aanleiding voor het onderzoek en in beslagname is de stof sibutramine. Deze zeer giftige stof is door de Nederlandse Voedsel en warenautoriteit in deze Green Coffee 800 gevonden. Dit meldt de Ware tijd vandaag.

Wie subutramine gebruikt loopt volgens de inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg een verhoogd risico op hartaandoeningen en het krijgen van een beroerte. Ook kunnen er op langere termijn ernstige nier en leverklachten ontstaan. Om die reden is een handelsvergunning voor deze giftige substantie in Europa en de Verenigde Staten van Amerika (VS) ook ingetrokken. Het gebruik van Green Coffee 800 wordt door deskundigen ten zeerste afgeraden.

Green Coffee 800 is ook in Suriname verkrijgbaar bij verschillende Chinese supermarkten. Het product, dat in een doos met zakjes is verpakt, komt oorspronkelijk uit China maar wordt via een omweg (VS) gedistribueerd. Gebruikers krijgen zo de indruk alsof het zou gaan om een Amerikaans product, terwijl het oorspronkelijk uit China komt.


Ik stop ermee!

----------


## sietske763

ben zonder coffee wel afgevallen.....

----------


## Oki07

http://www.mygreencoffee.nl/index.ph...20Koffie?.html

Bij de ingrediëntenlijst staat subutramine niet?

----------


## dotito

Als ik dit allemaal lees vind ik dat zo erg dat mensen daar geld aan uitgeven en het is idd niet gezond al produchten.Het enige dat effectief en duurzaam werkt is zoals Agnes al aanhaalt is op u voeding letten en bewegen!!

Ga naar de Weigt Wachters bv doe ik nu ook weer je mag er alles eten,en het geen je verliest blijft er af je krijgt geen jo jo effect.

Ben toch ook al blij dat er al een paar mee zijn gestopt :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

hahahaa die do,
je had zeker niet verwacht dat ik zou stoppen!!!

----------


## dotito

Mmm...nee eigenlijk had ik dat niet verwacht van jou :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahahahaa wat ben je toch een schatje!!!

----------


## flowers

Hallo dames,

Ik heb even gelezen wat de meeste van jullie vinden van de coffee.
Nou ik kan zeggen dat het idd tussen de oren zit.
Ik heb het een aantal maanden gebruikt, samen met mijn man, zus, buurvrouw en tante. 
BIj ons allemaal werkte het de eerste week idd erg goed. We vielen af en hadden geen eetlust. Maar we hadden er ook heel veel bijwerkingen van gekregen zoals duizeligheid, dorst enz.. 
Na weken gebruiken is het echter zo dat het effect minder wordt. Je gaat gewoon eten en merkt bijna niks meer dat je de coffee hebt gedronken.
Ik ben er zelf mee gestopt. Dit heb ik gedaan door het af te bouwen. 
Iedere week minder gedronken zoals ze zeiden bij de schoonheidsspecialist. 
Maar oohhh ik kreeg echt hongerbuien en mijn man ook!
Dus aub laten we niet meer geloven in deze onzin.
Je komt gewoon aan wat je afgevallen bent.

Wat ik iedereen wel aan kan raden is veel sporten en opletten op wat je eet.
www.bodyrock.tv Ik gebruikt deze site als ik wil sporten. 
Je wordt er sterker van en krijgt een mooie lichaam. 
Er wordt ook aangeraden op deze site dat je kleine porties moet nemen en 5,6 keer per dag moet eten.

Nou ik moet zeggen dat wat ik nu doe veel meer helpt met afvallen en gezond leven dan met de coffee!!

----------


## dotito

@Flouwers,

Ik sluit bij voledig bij u aan ik geloof al lang niet meer in die onzin.Is eigenlijk heel simpel op u eten letten en bewegen.

En is heel belangrijk dat je geen maaltijd overslaat want anders geraakt het metalbolisme in de war.Dus 3 gezonde maaltijden + 2 kleine gezonde snacks tussendoor en veel fruit/groenten/niet snoepen en 2 liter water en weinig vetten.

En bewegen.....al is het maar na u eten een klein wandelingske maken van min 30min dat is al voldoende om vet te verbranden want na een inspanning van 30min begint de vetverbranding.

Als je dit al kan volhouden ben je al op de goede weg :Wink:

----------


## GSF

*Originele Green Coffee wel veilig*

Diverse media hebben een artikel gepubliceerd over het afslankproduct Green Coffee 800 en Green Coffee 1000 dat de stof sibutramine zou bevatten. Deze stof verhoogt het risico op hartaandoeningen en een beroerte en kan op de langere termijn nier- en leverklachten veroorzaken. Uit onderzoek van de Inspectie van de Gezondheidszorg is echter gebleken dat het om namaakproducten gaat en de originele Green Coffee 800 en Green Coffee 1000 van de Green Slimming Factory geen enkel risico vormen voor de gezondheid. Beide producten en de bijbehorende etiketteringen is goedgekeurd door de Inspectie van Gezondheidszorg volgens de Nederlandse en Europese regelgeving.

Green Coffee is een voedingssupplement ontwikkeld uit groene thee, cafeïne en een mengsel van kruidenextracten. Het product is geheel vrij van medicijnen en helpt u om een goede balans in uw dieet te creëren. Bij gebruik in combinatie met een gezonde voeding zorgt Green Coffee ervoor dat uw eetlust vermindert. Tevens stimuleert het product het lichaam om vetten te verbranden waardoor u verantwoord en snel gewicht kunt verliezen. 

De Green Slimming Factory is de officiële distributeur van Green Coffee 1000 en waarschuwt gebruikers niet zomaar het product via websites te bestellen. Om uit te sluiten dat Green Coffee 800 en Green Coffee 1000 schadelijke stoffen zou kunnen bevatten, heeft de Green Slimming Factory een extra onderzoek laten doen door TNO Voeding. Ook hieruit blijkt dat de producten schoon zijn en het gebruik ervan dus geen nadelige gevolgen voor de gezondheid heeft. TNO Voeding zal naar aanleiding van dit onderzoek een certificaat uitgeven dat volgende week op de website te lezen is. Het originele product is verkrijgbaar via de website greenslimmingfactory.nl en bevat geen enkel bestanddeel dat nadelige gevolgen zou kunnen hebben voor de gezondheid. 

Voor meer informatie kunt u terecht op www.greenslimmingfactory.nl. Ook zal webregio.nl vandaag een nieuwsbericht plaatsen omtrent de Green Coffee 800 en Green Coffee 1000.

----------


## flowers

Er wordt gezegd dat het van groene thee, cafeïne en een mengsel van kruidenextracten wordt gemaakt.
Maar er zit ook chromium picolinaat in, dat is dus echt geen natuurlijk ingrediënt. 
Zoek maar eens op Google over dit ingrediënt. 
Naast het feit dat het zogenaamd gemaakt is op basis van bovenstaande ingrediënten, is het feit er nog steeds dat het gewoon tussen de oren zit en het niet werkt! Althans het werkt alleen in de eerste week en dan verlies je meer vocht dan vet.

Maja iedereen mag zelf weten wat ie doet..  :Smile:

----------


## Oki07

Ingrediënten: groene thee, cafeïne, calcium, chroom, panax ginseng wortel, anti-oxidant polyfenolen en epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG). 
http://greenslimmingfactory.com/afsl...offee-800.html

Waar staat die chromium picolinaat dan?

----------


## Agnes574

Chroom is toch Chromium Picolinaat ... ??

----------


## flowers

Chroom is idd Chromium Picolinaat..

----------


## Priscilla1

Hoi,

Ik gebruik nu zelf anderhalve maand de leptin green coffee en sinds enkele weken de green coffee 1000. Ik merk zelf dat ik gewoon minder eet en mij lekker voel. Het maakt mij niet uit of het lichamelijk of psychisch is, maar ik voel me er gewoon goed bij. 

Ik ben wel enorm geschrokken van alle negatieve publiciteit hierover. Ik ben namelijk juist bezig om gezonder te leven. Minder drinken, eten en vooral gezonder eten en meer bewegen. Dus slechte dingen innemen is juist het laatste wat ik wil. Ik vond dit artikel op het internet wat ik graag met jullie wilde delen omdat ik toch wel gerustgesteld ben. 
Het is duidelijk dat de controle is toegenomen. Volgens mij is www.mygreencoffee.nl van de distributeur Green Slimming Factory en ik er daarom wel vanuit kan gaan dat dit gewoon echt is zonder rotzooi erin. Ik ben benieuwd of één van jullie wel eens een namaak product is tegengekomen?

http://www.dwtonline.com/website/nie...id=41&id=80136

Alleen echte Green Coffee 800 is veilig

door Dominique Snip

19/08/2010
DEN HAAG - Het is de 'neppe green coffee' die onveilig is en niet de echte. Dat zeggen leveranciers van het afslankmiddel Green Coffee 800 van American Leptin Pharmaceutical. De Nederlandse Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg (IGZ) raadt het gebruik van het afslankproduct af, nadat in meer dan de helft van de onderzochte partijen sibutramine is aangetroffen. 

Consumenten die veilige 'groene koffie' willen drinken weten met de uitkomsten van het onderzoek nog niet welk merk precies veilig is. De inspectie die onlangs met een officiële waarschuwing voor de Green Coffee 800 kwam, biedt hier geen helderheid in. Het gebruik van 'green coffee' is niet altijd zonder gevaar. Het leek ons verstandig het publiek te waarschuwen. De ene fabrikant stopt er sibutramine in en de andere niet, zegt een woordvoerder van de inspectie. Omdat er nu een onderzoek loopt naar mogelijke sancties kan de IGZ niets zeggen over verschillende merken. 

Ook de Voedsel en Waren Autoriteit (VWA) die een rol speelt bij het onderzoek onthoudt zich van inhoudelijke uitspraken. Anita van den Broek, leverancier van de afslankkoffie, is blij met de uitkomsten maar toont zich kritisch. Mijn klanten zijn heel erg geschrokken. Er is nu zoveel negativiteit rond het product, wat in geen enkele verhouding staat met de distributeurs die eerlijke koffie verkopen. Een andere leverancier uit zich in scherpe bewoordingen. De inspectie maakt in haar berichtgeving geen enkel onderscheid tussen de echte en de namaak afslankkoffie en scheert alles over één kam. Het zijn juist de neppe varianten die het verboden middel bevatten. 



Etikettering 
Het lijken wel James Bond-taferelen, zegt Jamahl Schoonhoven, eigenaar van Green Slimming Factory en één van de grotere distributeurs. Het is bekend dat de producten van American Leptin Pharmaceutical worden nagemaakt. Het werd op een gegeven moment zelfs vanuit schuren verkocht. De fabrikant noch de inspectie heeft er vat op. Men gebruikt dezelfde naam, dezelfde verpakking en maakt alle labels en hologrammen na. De directeur die in maart 2010 zijn onderneming in 'voedingssupplementen' begon, heeft zijn originele geïmporteerde afslankkoffie al in een vroeg stadium tegen 'de nepperds' beschermd. Naast de etikettering naar Nederlandse wetgeving aan te passen, heeft hij de fabriek in China bezocht. Ook heeft hij de fabrikant een contract laten tekenen waarin staat dat alle producten die zij aan hem leveren moeten worden getest op verboden middelen.


Hologram
De vraag blijft hoe het echte afslankmiddel van neppe varianten te onderscheiden. De andere leverancier die zich eerder scherp uitte, kreeg van een IGZ-inspecteur een aantal tips. Het zilveren hologram op de verpakking moet ook in het plastic omhulsel zijn verwerkt. Daarnaast moet de barcode altijd hetzelfde zijn. Naar verluidt zou 'foute koffie' vijf keer zoveel sibutramine bevatten dan is toegestaan voor het menselijk lichaam. Je kunt er dus dood van gaan, zegt ze. Leveranciers die zich afvragen of zij 'foute koffie' verkopen, kunnen de batchnummers aan de inspectie doorgeven. De desbetreffende inspecteur kan het verhaal van de vrouw niet bevestigen. Wij mogen niet rechtstreeks met de media praten, meldt hij. 
Naar wordt aangenomen moeten alle distributeurs van de originele Green Coffee 800 in het bezit zijn van een certificaat van de fabrikant. Anita van den Broek beaamt dit en heeft naast het certificaat zelfs een origineel testrapport van de fabrikant op haar website staan. Jamahl Schoonhoven vindt dat het certificaat en het buitenlandse testrapport nog niet de veiligheid van het product aantonen. Ook deze documenten kunnen worden nagemaakt. De veiligheid waarborg je door bij Nederlandse instanties te testen. Niet alleen op sibutramine, maar ook op pesticiden en andere schadelijke stoffen, stelt hij.

Green Coffee 1000
Inmiddels zijn aan de Green Coffee-lijn ook de Green Coffee 800+ en de Green Coffee 1000 toegevoegd. De laatste mag alleen Schoonhoven importeren omdat hij er een Europees patent op heeft. De opvolgers van het populaire afslankmiddel zijn 'sterker geconcentreerd.' Schoonhoven levert aan een selecte groep winkels en diëtisten in Nederland. Ook in Suriname kun je zijn koffie met 'Green Slimming Factory-label' vinden. Voor handelaren heeft hij het volgende advies. Zorg ervoor dat je net zoals ik goed met de overheden schakelt. Vermeld jouw bedrijf op de verpakking, want jij moet voor de consument én overheden altijd traceerbaar zijn, aldus de ondernemer.-.

----------


## sietske763

nou ik ben er dus al weer een poosje mee gestopt, heb de kuur niet verder afgemaakt....
allemaal klinklare onzin.
eet weer gewoon en val 2 ons af, niet veel maar toch wat en dan eet ik ook nog lekkere dingen tussendoor!
het valt dus gewoon weer op; te weinig eten>niet afvallen, wat ik dus had

----------


## Sonrisade

Zie sinds de laatste keer veel verkoop praatjes voorbij komen hier... :Smile: 

Val wel af, minder dan in het begin,. Ben ondertussen voldoende kwijt om het met sporten en gezond eten af te kunnen maken.

----------


## Sandhia

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben een meid van 22 jaar en ik heb 2 kinderen, door mijn zwangerschappen ben ik ongeveer 30 kilo aangekomen... Nu gebruik ik ook leptin green coffee 800 en ik ben in 4 dagen al 2 kilo afgevallen.... ik heb wel van de 4... 3 dagen zumba gedaan en ook best veel gedronken maar echt 2 liter water haalde ik niet ....

En ik heb ergens gelezen dat je er hyper van wordt of tenminste je krijgt meer energie, maar dat is bij mij niet het geval en ik heb juist ook helemaal geen moeite met slapen... maar misschien komt dat omdat ik naar school ga en parttime werk en nog thuis kinderen heb...??!! 

Ik had de eerste dag dat ik ermee begon wel last van misselijkheid ik bleef die dag ook echt overgeven en toen dacht ik ook dat ik ermee zou stoppen maar toen las ik dat ik er gewoon verder mee moest gaan dat het dan wel weggaat...... dus dat heb ik dan ook gedaan en inderdaad de volgende dag had ik er helemaal geen last van.... en heb normaal eigenlijk wel last van nummero 2 maar sinds ik green coffee gebruik heb ik daar ook geen last meer van...... 

groetjess moi

----------


## sietske763

ik had nog wat green coffee in de kast liggen.
heb vanmorgen weer een kopje genomen..........en totaal geen hongergevoel!
ik weet dat het maar een weekje werkt dus kan dan net de kerst kilo,s afvallen

----------


## Klaproos

De eerste berichten over green coffee 800 zijn nu bijna een jaar oud. Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd hoe mensen nu denken over het gebruik. Want als je het googled worden er wel een aantal stevige bijwerkingen vermeld.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij Klaproos ... hoe gaat het met de green coffee gebruikers en ex-gebruikers ??????????

----------


## Oki07

Heeft mij helemaal niets geholpen qua afvallen. Je hebt wel de eerste week minder honger, dat is zo. Maarja, doordeweeks ben ik al zo streng voor mijzelf en ik heb er niet minder door gegeten. Ik nam alleen 's ochtends, 20 minuten á 30 minuten, voor mijn ontbijt een kopje.

----------


## Alfa

Sinds augustus 2010 gebruikte ik de Green Coffee 800. Voelde me fit en energiek en ben sinds dien 9 kilo afgevallen. 2 Maanden geleden overgestapt op de 800+ omdat ik het gevoel had dat de 800 niet meer hielp. De laatste 2 weken kreeg ik last van een hartoverslag en voelde me erg opgejaagd. Ben daarvoor naar de dokter geweest en vertelde aan haar dat ik Green Coffee gebruikt, zij kende het middel niet maar toen ik haar vertelde dat er een hoge dosis Cafeïne in zit, rade ze me aan om ermee te stoppen. Dat doe ik dus nu sinds 2 dagen en de hartoverslag en het gejaagde gevoel is weg. In mijn omgeving zijn er meerdere mensen die de Coffee gebruiken en ben dan ook niet de enige die dit probleem had. Een kennis van mij had het zelfde en sliep zelfs niet meer, is ook gestopt en is weer de oude. Nergens vind je informatie over of je het langdurig mag gebruiken en overal lees je hoe onschuldig het is, (tenslotte ging het in het de eerste maanden goed) Ook is het zo dat het best verslavend werkt (je word er namelijk fit en energiek van). Ik vergat de Coffee nooit s'morgens. In die zin heb ik er best moeite mee om de Coffee te laten staan. Ik ben nu maar weer een vitamine complex gaan gebruiken (Supradin energie) werkt trouwens ook heel goed om weer een beetje energie te krijgen.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat er mensen zijn met hetzelfde probleem en niet direct aan de Green Coffee denken als oorzaak dus daarom plaats ik mijn verhaal.
Ik heb elders op het forum gelezen dat er nu onderzoek gedaan word naar dit middel wat een hartaanval, hersenbloeding enz. kan veroorzaken (Dus niet zo ongevaarlijk als het lijkt) Ik hoop dat het bij mij in ieder geval geen schade toegebracht heb doordat ik het best wel lang heb gebruikt. 

Dan lees ik hier veel verhalen of reactie's over het feit dat een gezond dieet veel beter voor je is en ook het beste werkt... dat is ook zo en dat weet iedereen wel, maar vaak heb je een extra steuntje nodig.
Ik zelf ben 13 jaar geleden 40 kilo afgevallen door middel van een gezond dieet en de eerste jaren erna had ik het goed onder controle om ook op gewicht te blijven. de laatste jaren was ik toch weer 10 kilo aangekomen dat sluipt er gewoon in. Ook ik had dit steuntje even nodig want zonder lukte het niet meer . Nou ben ik niet iemand van afslank- middelen en dit leek me dus ongevaarlijk... zo zie je maar weer.

Ps . Ik gebruikte de orginele Green Coffee

----------


## Markies

Een collega raadde me vorig jaar september coffee 800 aan om mee af te vallen, omdat iemand in haar omgeving er goede resultaten mee zou hebben. Ik ben al niet zo´n koffiedrinker dus ben eerst gaan kijken naar de bijwerkingen. Daarbij kwamen de duizelingen en hartkloppingen ook voorbij. Dus ik ben eigenlijk blij dat ik het niet gedaan heb.

----------


## Maria4245

Green Coffee - evolution-slimming.com

----------


## Markies

Als ik alle reacties zo lees ben ik nog steeds blij dat ik er nooit aan begonnen ben.  :Cool:

----------


## luvimi

Hallo iedereen,
Twee dagen terug ben ik begonnen met leptin green coffee 1000, maar kan iemand mij vertellen, wat het verschil is tussen de zakjes van 800 en 1000?

gr. Luvimi

----------

